# [SOLVED] E6420 oc advice



## Manbot (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey guys new to the foro, been meaning to oc my intel duo 2.13 ghz Ive been reading around but I do have 2 question:

1 how high can I oc my cpu on stock intel fan/heatsink?

2 if I wish to upgrade the fan what are some affordable options?

Thanks you in advance


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: E6420 oc advice*

OC'ing requires top quality components to survive and any OC that would realize a worthwhile performance increase will require an aftermarket heatsnk/fan.
There are 3 stickies at the top of this thread to use as a guide.

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------

